# whats the # of Google hits per day???



## mira000111 (Jan 12, 2005)

hi  :roll:  whats the average number of google Hit in a day??


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 12, 2005)

I dunno, maybe in millions. Did you try google it too?


----------



## mira000111 (Jan 12, 2005)

whats this    ????  no one knows?????????????/


----------



## allindrome (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know about the no. of hits but consider its index .

 4.28 billion web pages, 880 million images, 845 million Usenet messages


----------



## swatkat (Jan 12, 2005)

Read somewhere that Google get 150 million hits per day.But that page was last updated on June 2003.It gives a link to some site which had some stats about the Google,but that link doesnt work.
*www.kimbly.com/blog/000056.html


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 12, 2005)

r u serious lady, everybody whoz anybody googles


----------



## mira000111 (Jan 13, 2005)

ha ha  ,,


yes i am serious    I definity want the exact number.........


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 13, 2005)

mira000111 said:
			
		

> ha ha  ,,
> 
> 
> yes i am serious    I definity want the exact number.........



he he.. You want no. of hits on Google per day right..

Here it is : 123,456,789,111,222,333

Now prove if im wrong.>!


----------



## djmykey (Jan 13, 2005)

Good 1 smooth Birbal style, hey why do u want to know anyways. Use Google y bother.


----------



## Saharika (Jan 14, 2005)

*well*



			
				SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> mira000111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed ...


----------

